# Batch file to telnet



## prasannakarthikl (Oct 3, 2008)

I need to telnet multiple ip's.I need the unix code to create a batch file to telnet multiple IP's.If there is a problem in that,it should be logged into a txt file


----------



## Codiah (Sep 27, 2008)

exactly what are you trying to do, are you trying to open them all at once, or are you trying to cycle through them one at a time?


----------



## prasannakarthikl (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually i want to check whther all the ip's are working fine.If there is some problem with establishing connection then that should be logged to a text file in the specified location.


----------

